
Startup Off-sites – Why They Matter And How I Run Them - gdudeman
https://marcbarros.com/startup-off-sites/
======
gatherhunterer
Working here sounds exhausting. If you shipped me off to the woods and told me
that my job depended on playing along with team-building and round-table
compliment sessions (there is an apt descriptor for this that I will not use
here) I would probably give in and play along but I would not feel a sense of
culture. I am guessing that people think “If this is the price for being
allowed to come to work in a T-shirt, whatever” but I will admit to being more
opposed to forced socializing than most.

~~~
patleeman
Agreed. I couldn't help but groan while reading through this post. I enjoy the
company of my co-workers but would not appreciate having to spend 5 days with
them in a rental house away from my family and comforts of home.

I get the idea of having a team vacation or group outing, but mixing in
workshops, forced cross team "collaboration" exercises, "role playing", and
lectures on "thinking big" would absolutely just kill my morale.

Sure, company culture is important, but if it's built like this you can count
me out.

~~~
gatherhunterer
I think I can understand that this article is a response to a supervisor’s
question of how you will cultivate a company culture that meets its goals.

While I disagree with the article I do appreciate it being posted.

